
Year 2038 problem - cinbun8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
======
simonblack
There are very, very few 32-bit machines left, so I don't think this will be
at all an important problem, and more or less 'a non-event', just like the Y2K
Bug.

------
sharemywin
That's AI's problem.

